
The Patent Office Can’t Ignore Law It Dislikes - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/03/patent-office-cant-ignore-law-it-dislikes
======
foobarbazetc
Haven’t we all learned in the age of Trump that laws mean absolutely nothing
if no one enforces them?

And that selective enforcement is basically the norm?

~~~
AnimalMuppet
In patent cases, if one wants to pursue it far enough, it winds up at the
Supreme Court. They seem to be perfectly happy to slap down the Patent Office
and the Federal Circuit. It is beyond Trump's ability to decide whether the
Supreme Court will continue to enforce the laws.

Unfortunately, that's a really slow and expensive process...

